# Southern Cali Trip



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like I have to jet out to San Deigo for a conference in two weeks. I'm taking an extra day for rest and a possible side trip to TJ and LCdH. If there are any BOTL out there that would like to join me in my search for the perfect ISOM stick, drop me a PM. My schedule is Mar 29 to early morning on Apr 2nd. I hope it is nice and sunny when I get there!


----------

